# How do you train your GSD to not bark at people?



## RoccoTheGSD (Jul 5, 2011)

I was at the park with my 13 month old gsd and i was taking to someone who had their dog with them. The guy immediately put out his hand and pointed to something in my direction and my dog went wild. He started barking at the man and pulling the leash towards him as if he wanted to bite him. How can i make my dog more calm with something like that?


----------



## AxelsDad (Jul 7, 2011)

This is a normal GSD "protective" response. The jester the man made was viewed by your dog as threatening to you possibly. I wouldn't be too worried, unless you actually fear that your dog will bite. If your dogs intention is to lunge and bite, then I would immediately correct that with a "domination" move on your part. Either pinning him on his side and holding him there or removing him and walking in the other direction away from the man, and then immediately get him to follow some basic commands like "sit" or "down"(kind of desensitizing him)


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Hmm, I would not consider this normal. I don't think the man would either, or the witnesses who think you own an aggressive dog. I would really look into getting some professional training help. I'm not saying your dog is out of control, but those kind of impulses need to be controlled.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Not normal but common, needs to be worked on.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

AxelsDad said:


> If your dogs intention is to lunge and bite, then I would immediately correct that with a "domination" move on your part. Either pinning him on his side and holding him there ...


Really not a good idea. A move like this is more apt to get you bit than to help in any way.

Chances are that your dog was barking because he felt that you or he was being threatened by this man's odd behavior. Is this a behavior that you see all the time? If not, a calm voice and hand placed gently on the side can work wonders. "Hey, Rocco, it is fine. No worries." Distraction and doing some obedience can help too. If this is an isolated incident, some work on meeting strangers could help.

If this is a behavior you see often, get someone who can help you in person so they can see the dog and better diagnose what is happening.


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

Ruthie said:


> Really not a good idea. A move like this is more apt to get you bit than to help in any way.
> 
> Chances are that your dog was barking because he felt that you or he was being threatened by this man's odd behavior. Is this a behavior that you see all the time? If not, a calm voice and hand placed gently on the side can work wonders. "Hey, Rocco, it is fine. No worries." Distraction and doing some obedience can help too. If this is an isolated incident, some work on meeting strangers could help.
> 
> If this is a behavior you see often, get someone who can help you in person so they can see the dog and better diagnose what is happening.


 I agree with this. If you show Rocco that your not worried then he will calm down as well. Our dogs read our body language. My guy Rocky has started barking at his reflection in glass, but I just show him it's nothing to worry about and he calms right down.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

kennajo said:


> I agree with this. If you show Rocco that your not worried then he will calm down as well. Our dogs read our body language. My guy Rocky has started barking at his reflection in glass, but I just show him it's nothing to worry about and he calms right down.


Yes, that is what i was saying with the reassuring tone and hand on side.


----------



## Ruserious (Jul 9, 2011)

*Guy Correction*

First, off you have to stop this kind of flagrant behavior quickly and efficiently. You always have to keep an eye out for behavior that could cause problems for you down the road. I would suggest you take the man somewhere and tell him in a firm voice, "Do not point in my direction at something!" Sometimes guys point a lot and it is not a bad idea to take his finger and rub your nose with it and then hastily put him in an out door arena of some sort. 

Your very lucky this time that the guy did not extend his story with more pointing. 

In all seriousness, just calm your dog. Your dog obviously did not like something and felt it threating. If it's still too overwhelming for you could get a turtle or perhaps a dog breed which knows no strangers.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I want him to bark at people in certain situations, while in our home and someone approaches the door, yard, etc. in schutzhund class when the decoy is coming at us/him, in the car if I am not there.

other than those situations he does not bark at people. people with dogs, another story. but just people walking by while on a walk, he is fine. He also looks to me to see if he needs to control the situation. If he were to look to me and I gave him an inkling that I needed assistance to control the situation (I am afraid) he will handle it.


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ruthie said:


> Really not a good idea. A move like this is more apt to get you bit than to help in any way.
> 
> Chances are that your dog was barking because he felt that you or he was being threatened by this man's odd behavior. Is this a behavior that you see all the time? If not, a calm voice and hand placed gently on the side can work wonders. "Hey, Rocco, it is fine. No worries." Distraction and doing some obedience can help too. If this is an isolated incident, some work on meeting strangers could help.
> 
> If this is a behavior you see often, get someone who can help you in person so they can see the dog and better diagnose what is happening.


I disagree with this response to the behavior. I understand the intention of calming him down but if this behavior is out of nerve, there Is a _very good _chance the response is simply reinforcing the behavior. I very, very, very, rarely quote Ceasar Milan, but calm and assertive is the way to go here.


----------

